# Katsura GTR



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi all,

Looking to get back in a GTR in the new year. Looking to buy around late Jan/early Feb.

Looking for:
Katsura orange only 
1/2 owner 
Low mileage 
Ideally full black leather (not recaros)
With Warranty (I'd be happy to meet at Litchfield and purchase my own if needed)
Preferably standard or low tune (stage 1/2)
Budget- £55k upto around £60k

Any 1 looking to sell or know of any good ones,

Let me know
Thanks


----------

